# Are AMD Trinity/Richland GPUs and A85x chipsets supported?



## mrjayviper (May 14, 2014)

Hi. Can someone help with the topic? I searched the net but am not getting definite answers. I only really want to use the video in console mode. And I'm hoping all the SATA pets are available. Thanks very much.


----------



## bhughes (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Are AMD Trinity/Richland GPUs and A85x chipsets supporte*

I'm using a Trinity based A8-5500 with the A88X chipset. It's a headless box with no X ports installed. All the SATA ports work. No SMBus support, but all the other devices handing off the NB and SB are recognized and working. I would expect the A85X to be similar.


----------

